# any expats in Protaras area?



## kaz_Berlin (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi there, 

we are a German couple looking to meet british expats here in cyprus. We are currently here in Protaras for an information holiday as we are planning to relocate to cyprus next year. Prior to that we would like to meet some expats who have already done the move. We have another 10 days left and maybe there is someone outthere who would like to meet up for a chat. I will have to do the big move bymyself next year before my partner can join me a few weeks later. 

Thanks
Karin (Berlin) currently Protaras


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Karin
Hope you have a nice time checking the area out.I dont know of many expats in the Protaras area, There is some around Larnaka and the surrounding Villages.
If you check some of the past threads on here, people do mention some villages they are moving too, I must admit that a lot more british expats live in Pafos than the Larnaka area
Hope some body replys with what you are looking for
Regards
David


----------



## kaz_Berlin (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi David, 

many thanks for the reply. I had a message with the advice to check on the easterncyprus forum. Hopefully we get some replies once registration has gone through.. prev before the end of the holiday. 

greets
karin



Monty said:


> Hi Karin
> Hope you have a nice time checking the area out.I dont know of many expats in the Protaras area, There is some around Larnaka and the surrounding Villages.
> If you check some of the past threads on here, people do mention some villages they are moving too, I must admit that a lot more british expats live in Pafos than the Larnaka area
> Hope some body replys with what you are looking for
> ...


----------

